# I love facebook like you love cock



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 20, 2009)

This could use it's own thread


----------



## urbanski (Dec 20, 2009)

thats one of the best ones i've seen lol


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 20, 2009)

can't you just imagine the swelling starfish of a teen..


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2009)

Lmao, biggest burn in the history of burns.


----------



## villan (Dec 21, 2009)

Gaurenteed brian got a hair cut!!!!!


----------



## kraken (Dec 21, 2009)

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Chong Li (Dec 21, 2009)

damn girls are fucking DUMB


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chong Li said:


> damn girls are fucking DUMB



"You break my record... now i break you, like i break your friend"


----------



## Chong Li (Dec 22, 2009)

Chong has nice tits


----------



## Road Warrior (May 21, 2010)

Lol thats Hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2010)

The Captn loves little sluts like that


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2010)

Brian shaves his head....
Katie tells him "I meant down there...."


----------



## cale (May 25, 2010)

very nice


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

i've recently changed my name to brian and gotten a haircut. jump on my junk li'l momma!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 22, 2010)

how did i miss this thread?


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

hahaha oh wow, that is wicked!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 29, 2010)

WTF is a V-Card?


----------



## ROID (Jun 29, 2010)

shiznit2169 said:


> "You break my record... now i break you, like i break your friend"



Wasn't that guy in his 50's then ?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> WTF is a V-Card?


He gets to do a vaginal swab with his q-tip.....


I hope Tosh.0 gives Katie a web redemption so I can see what she looks like.....


----------

